# Man Sues Doctors After Penis Amputated



## Trip_Wire (Sep 26, 2008)

*Man Sues Doctors After Penis Amputated
*

(Taken from another Board)

LOUISVILLE, Ky. - A Shelby County man and his wife said two doctors amputated the man's penis without his consent, and have filed a lawsuit. 

According to the lawsuit, Philip Seaton went to have a circumcision last October. Seaton said when he woke up from the procedure, he realized his penis had been amputated. ( :eek: )

Seaton has suffered mental anguish, pain, and has lost the enjoyment of life, according to the lawsuit.

Link

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26875586


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2008)

I would sue too.  I would want the opportunity for one last hoorah and to at least say goodbye.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2008)

That has go to be a HARD thing to swallow.

F.M.


----------



## BS502 (Sep 26, 2008)

Loss of enjoyment of life is a fucking understatement.



> The lawsuit also claims the plaintiff did not consent to general anesthesia.



Any surgery I've ever had they didn't give me much choice...it was go under or don't go through with the procedure.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 26, 2008)

WTF were those OR nurses thinkin'?  Have they never heard of a "time out" to confirm what the case is?  Having the patient verbally confirm whats going to be done?  And what about what was signed for on the surgical consent??  Yeah if this is true, there were LOTS of mistakes made.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 26, 2008)

Good lord ! 

I might cut off one of my fingers for a million bucks or two, but there is no price tag high enough for my manhood. :cool:

At least they didn't throw it out of the window of a moving vehicle for the police to have use a search light to find it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be suing... I'd be murdering.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2008)

Well he can have it replaced with something bigger, I'm sure the wife wont mind. 

Thats a unforgivable fuck up by the hospital staff.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth...


Well dick for a dick in this case, those doctors would need some real security protecting them...


----------



## BFS Cat (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not buying that cancer thing, I've certainly heard of testicular cancer but never on the penis for heavens sake let the patient know.  I mean it wasn't life threatening at least within the next day or so, so why not confirm with the patient.  He would have thought twice if it was his own.  Course wasn't there a recent case were a surgeon removed the noncancerous testicle and the guy and his wife had wanted to have children.  Ugh...suing isn't going to make it right.  Course Bobbitts plastic surgeon was excellent wonder if he has a solution


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2008)

The bright side is that he can wear a size smaller underwear.


----------



## Swill (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Centermass (Sep 27, 2008)

His pecker "came and went" at the same time. :doh:


----------



## HoundDog (Sep 28, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Well he can have it replaced with something bigger, I'm sure the wife wont mind.



He probably doesn't use one of his arms that much


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2008)

My cock's like a baby's arm holding an apple!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 29, 2008)

To expand on pardus's explanation of himself:

crab apple and baby's arm at 1 month through an ultrasound


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, fucker!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 29, 2008)

hey... you're the one in the medical forum bringing a pencil eraser to a scapel fight.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Oct 6, 2008)

Consider yourselves warned; don't ever piss me off.


----------



## Scotty (Oct 8, 2008)

Why, we'll get on the rist? 

Scotty


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 8, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> My cock's like a baby's arm holding an apple!



More like a pig with an apple......


----------



## DoctorDoom (Oct 9, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Why, we'll get on the rist?
> 
> Scotty




Yes, the RIST of people whose winkies get chopped off during their surgery... don't worry, you're near the top pf the RIST.

For you it would be microsurgery... OH SNAP!


----------



## car (Oct 9, 2008)

This whole story sounds a little contra-dick-tory to me. :uhh:

Also reminds of the story of the man who burned his eyelids. While looking for skin to graft that was of the same softness, doctors decided to use skin from his penis. After the operation the wife asked the doctor how things went.

The doc repplied, "He'll be just fine. Although he may be a little cockeyed."


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 9, 2008)

snort, guffaw, snicker!!! Cockeyed!!! HA HA!
CAR you have a great sense of humor! Love your posts!

Poor bastard! Life would just be shades of gray without your wanker!!! {[shiver]}


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2008)

Everytime I see the title of this thread I laugh


----------

